# need advice about buying a new stihl



## barak (Feb 17, 2013)

Hello
I want to buy a new stihl chainsaw and I'm a bit confused.
I need the saw to work about twice a week for about 1 hour, and about every 2 or 3 months I need it for a 3-6 hours work.
I had an MS 180 which I bought 2'nd hand. It was awful; I couldn't work with it more than 20 minutes on a row.
I was told that the problem was that the MS 180 is from the compact series (Homeowner saws), and these saws are not built to work more than 2 hours a day, and even one time of long working period could destroy the saw. 
I went to several dealers, and I got different answers from them.
The first one told me that I can use the MS 271, but the MS 250 would be more than enough for me because it can work many hours on a row day after day.
The second dealer told me that the best for me is the MS 270 or the MS 271. He told me that the MS 250 would be good too, and the MS 211 wouldn't be strong enough.
The third one told me that the MS 211 would be the best for me, and the MS 250, MS 270 and MS 271 would be all unnecessarily heavy and expensive for me.
Another two dealers told me that all of the saws from the compact series (Homeowner saws), including the MS 250, could be damaged from a work of few hours on a raw (more than 1 or 2 hours), and they recommended me to get one of the farm & ranch saws or better than that to buy a not stihl saw which is chipper and lighter than the 270/271. One recommended the Stiga SP 43 and the other recommended the Tanaka 4500.
As I said, I got confused. I want to buy a good saw that would be reliable, yet I don't want to buy an unnecessarily heavy and expensive saw.
Does anyone have a good advice for me? 

p.s.
A friend gave me an advice: "buy the MS 211 or the MS 250, and in any case make a 30 minutes break after every 1 hour of work" what do you think about that?

p.s.2
I will be cutting woods for heating. Mainly small trees that fell down, but every now and than some big trees. 
I have to say that my budget is limited, and I also prefer a not heavy saw if it is good enough.


----------



## sarge (Jan 7, 2013)

Barak,
Best advice, especially with dealers. Many have demo models, you could try before you buy. Best thing about dealers is that if you have any problems, the warranty, etc. is handled on site. See if they have demo's.
best of luck


----------



## MowersGalore (Mar 12, 2013)

Do yourself a favour, buy a Husqvarna I run a 562 xp with a 16" bar and can run that 4 hours straight, last time i cut wood i ripped 6 tonne of gum in to cube and against the grain in 2 1/2 hours have a look at this video Chainsaws | Biggest range & best pricing in Melbourne Geelong


----------



## jerrb (Dec 28, 2010)

If you have an Echo Dealer near by I would check them since your on a budget


----------



## Midwest Mower Pro (Mar 13, 2013)

RedMax GZ4000. I have a demo unit in stock. I could sell it for $235.95 plus $7.50 shipping.

40.1 cc, weighs 9.5 lbs. It's a 16" saw with a full warranty.


----------

